# Snapbacks / Caps



## Stosta (29/8/16)

I'm seeing a lot of pictures of some really nice caps from Vapecon!

Which of you vendors are hiding these from me?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/16)

What's a Snapback @Stosta?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (29/8/16)

That bottom one doesn't do your incredibly handsome face justice @Rob Fisher , should totally throw it away... In my general direction, and I'll throw money in yours!

I call them caps, my little sister keeps on telling me not to be so old, they're snapbacks, but maybe that refers to a particular brand, who knows!

So @Paulie , do you still have some, not sure who Hazeworks is on here, think it's @MarkDBN ? Where did you get the last one from?


----------



## Paulie (29/8/16)

Hey there,

I dont but they will be available soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/16)

Stosta said:


> That bottom one doesn't do your incredibly handsome face justice @Rob Fisher , should totally throw it away... In my general direction, and I'll throw money in yours!



The Americans brought a heap of stuff and I got the cap... but I don't want my handsome face not to be done justice to so I will send the cap to you via Badger Couriers!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (29/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Americans brought a heap of stuff and I got the cap... but I don't want my handsome face not to be done justice to so I will send the cape to you via Badger Couriers!




Badger couriers always brings the best stuff!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (29/8/16)

Paulie said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I dont but they will be available soon


Nice! With the development of a receding hairline, I now consider caps to be really cool fashion accessories!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang (29/8/16)

OMG that last one!!!!!!

This is why I have major FOMO the caps and tshirts!


----------



## wiesbang (29/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Badger couriers always brings the best stuff!!!!!!!


Which side of the cape you getting? Western? Northen?

If he gets the cape i just want the cap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/8/16)

wiesbang said:


> Which side of the cape you getting? Western? Northen?
> 
> If he gets the cape i just want the cap



Hehehe... Fixed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/8/16)

I believe snapbacks or those awful things that have no shape with flat 'balconies' like most rappers prefer. A cap in my opinion, is meant to looks like the one Murdock wore in the A-Team

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## wazarmoto (29/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I believe snapbacks or those awful things that have no shape with flat 'balconies' like most rappers prefer. A cap in my opinion, is meant to looks like the one Murdock wore in the A-Team


You're not alone on that one. I always bend it on my leg. Make that shape sit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MarkDBN (30/8/16)

We have a handful left in stock. Drop me a PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (30/8/16)

Ours will be available soon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tahir_Kai (30/8/16)

Snapbacks are love, snapbacks are life

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (30/8/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> Snapbacks are love, snapbacks are life



Haha! So you must have died when you saw me stumbling around trying to figure out what a snapback is compared to a cap?!

Thanks @MarkDBN ! PM sent! 

And thanks @Vapington ! Can't wait to see 'em!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cuan (30/8/16)

snapbacks refer to the back. Where it snaps in to place and is not a fitted cap.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (30/8/16)

Couple left in stock and a few more designs will be added soon

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/shop/vape-hardware-and-accessories/vape-gear-apparel/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (30/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! So you must have died when you saw me stumbling around trying to figure out what a snapback is compared to a cap?!
> 
> Thanks @MarkDBN ! PM sent!
> 
> And thanks @Vapington ! Can't wait to see 'em!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (30/8/16)

Vapington said:


> View attachment 65446


OMS I'm going to be broke! I need 3 of those!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (30/8/16)

Loving this thread
Well played @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (30/8/16)

Vapington said:


> View attachment 65446


oooooooh my  I see atleast 4 of my fav colours!!
Just take my money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (30/8/16)

Silver said:


> Loving this thread
> Well played @Stosta !


I must say I'm very excited to see more Vape Apparel showing up. Every Saturday I don my VM Cap from @Oupa and my Sub Ohm shirt from @Sir Vape , but then the wife won't let me wear the same outfit two days in a row for some strange reason. So I'm glad to see more apparal hitting the shelves!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (30/8/16)

Stosta said:


> I must say I'm very excited to see more Vape Apparel showing up. Every Saturday I don my VM Cap from @Oupa and my Sub Ohm shirt from @Sir Vape , but then the wife won't let me wear the same outfit two days in a row for some strange reason. So I'm glad to see more apparal hitting the shelves!



Easy fix. Change twice a day and really give her some laundry. She'll soon change her mind and beg you to wear it two days in a row.


----------



## Stosta (30/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Easy fix. Change twice a day and really give her some laundry. She'll soon change her mind and beg you to wear it two days in a row.


Hahaha! Sadly it won't work! I do the laundry!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/8/16)

What are snap backs?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (30/8/16)

Nice! I see that Orion is holding out on me as well!


----------



## Viper_SA (30/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Sadly it won't work! I do the laundry!



Another soldier fallen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (30/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Another soldier fallen


Buddy if you saw me at home you would realise that this soldier has fallen a long LONG way! Cooking, dishes, laundry, mopping, dusting... I hate clutter and HRH doesn't mind it, so I can either live with it, or clean it. I choose the latter much to my own demise.

On the plus side I will soon look totally kick-ass moping my house in one of these awesome Snapbacks!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (31/8/16)

Whoah! And so begins a new obsession I think! Thanks @MarkDBN !!!! Same day delivery FTW!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (31/8/16)

Stosta said:


> Whoah! And so begins a new obsession I think! Thanks @MarkDBN !!!! Same day delivery FTW!
> 
> View attachment 65660


Soooooo sick man that is awesome looking, gota get me a few of them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

